# Marco



## Marcomty

somebody can helpme? i want to know how you write  "Marco"  in hebrew please it's very important for me  thankyou very much


----------



## elroy

Marcomty said:
			
		

> somebody can helpme? i want to know how you write "Marco" in hebrew please it's very important for me thankyou very much


 
Here you go:

מארקו


----------



## amikama

elroy said:
			
		

> Here you go:
> 
> מארקו


Better מרקו. This spelling is more common. [BUT: Marc/Mark = מארק.]


----------



## elroy

amikama said:
			
		

> Better מרקו. This spelling is more common. [BUT: Marc/Mark = מארק.]


 
I considered that, and ended up putting in the א.

It's interesting, because in Arabic you would definitely have it.


----------



## caju90212

מרקו could be pronounced as Merko instead of Marko
i would play it safe and spell it as מארקו
especially if you want to apply that as a Tattoo


----------



## amikama

caju90212 said:
			
		

> מרקו could be pronounced as Merko instead of Marko
> i would play it safe and spell it as מארקו


...or simply add nikkud to avoid ambiguity: מַרְקוֹ (or is it מָרְקוֹ? I'm not sure...).


----------



## elroy

amikama said:
			
		

> ...or simply add nikkud to avoid ambiguity: מַרְקוֹ (or is it מָרְקוֹ? I'm not sure...).


 
But most people don't use nikkud.  I think it would look especially superfluous on a tattoo...


----------



## elroy

Also, I don't believe it's an originally Hebrew word (correct me if I'm wrong) so whether it's " - " or " T " under the mem might be hazy.


----------



## amikama

elroy said:
			
		

> But most people don't use nikkud.


That's true. But sometimes nikkud (full or partial) is added to reduce ambiguity.



> I think it would look especially superfluous on a tattoo...


...or would it look decorative. That's matter of taste. Marcomty should decide if he likes his name with or without nikkud.


----------



## elroy

amikama said:
			
		

> That's true. But sometimes nikkud (full or partial) is added to reduce ambiguity.
> 
> 
> ...or would it look decorative. That's matter of taste. Marcomty should decide if he likes his name with or without nikkud.


 
Ok, so what do we do if he doesn't?


----------



## Whodunit

amikama said:
			
		

> ...or would it look decorative. That's matter of taste. Marcomty should decide if he likes his name with or without nikkud.


 
I, personally, would say they are decorative. I really like Hebrew and Arabic vowel signs.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I, personally, would say they are decorative. I really like Hebrew and Arabic vowel signs.


 
Why, thank you, Who.  I like German umlauts.


----------



## amikama

amikama said:
			
		

> מַרְקוֹ (or is it מָרְקוֹ? I'm not sure...).


I've just found this in the website of the Academy of the Hebrew Language. According to Article 4, it's מַרְקוֹ (with patach), not מָרְקוֹ (with kamats), since the first syllable (mar) is unstressed and closed (i.e. ends in a constant).


----------



## utopia

באתר האקדמיה קראתי את סעיף 4:

תנועת a בהברה פתוחה ובהברה סגורה מוטעמת מנוקדת בקמץ קיים, ובהברה סגורה לא-מוטעמת - בפתח. למשל: קָטָלוֹג, מָתֵמָטִיקָה, קְוַנְטִים, אַמְפּוּלָה.

ונראה לי שהם טעו: המילה קוונטים והמילה אמפולה - בשתיהן יש פתח במקום קמץ, ההברה היא סגורה מוטעמת!!!

אלא אם כן באקדמיה הם החליטו שצריך לקרוא מילים אלה בהטעמת מלרע!


----------



## amikama

utopia said:
			
		

> : המילה קוונטים והמילה אמפולה - בשתיהן יש פתח במקום קמץ, ההברה היא סגורה מוטעמת!!!
> 
> אלא אם כן באקדמיה הם החליטו שצריך לקרוא מילים אלה בהטעמת מלרע!


I thought that the plural suffix -im is always stressed? Hence it's 'kvan-TIM', and 'kvan' is unstressed and closed ==> patach. No?


As for the ampula, I don't know how it's stressed.


----------



## utopia

well, officially IM suffix is stressed, but I don't know if they at last tried to implement a rule about colloquial Hebrew too, hence it's on the original stress - kVANtim

Ampula is stressed on AM(pula), so it should have KAMATS.


----------



## caju90212

Hey i am israeli, dont try to make sense of grammer inhebrw cuz u will ALWAYS fall somewhere. Even i dont know all these things u are tryin to learn. But to tell u the truth, if u read form the bible with todays pronounciation rabbis will get mad! 

If a peice comes from the Bible, it will have ADDITIONAL vowles besides Kamatz, Patach, etc. that tell you where to stress and the average Israeli doesnt even know them unless he studies the bible in school and out. those Speacial Vowels also kind of give a melody and length to the letter being stressed... for example i remeber having to stress part of a word for about 3 complete seconds and HOLD that stressed part... it was kind of like being told how to SING it!
w/e
good luck tho ahahah
if u can learn all that ill be very proud of u! hahahaha


----------



## utopia

Yes, but we're not talking about the average Israeli, but how the Hebrew Language Academy understands the language - spoken or literary.

And by the way, it's not in Bible lessons but Grammar lessons that these things are taught.


----------



## caju90212

Maybe, but i studied in israel til i was 15 and i NEVER learned those melodic strange stesses that are more than the standard vowels... but hey maybe they were taught after i left...
hahah w/e

good luck tho


----------



## utopia

I think I understand now what you mean, it's called TAAMEI HAMIKRA, and it's the signs found only in the Bible.

Yes, you were right I was wrong - it's studied in Bible classes at schools - religious schools much more today, and ordinary secular schools used to, I don't know how much they do it today.

I had to learn it - in a secular school, and it's not something that you get through by one lesson. It takes a bit to understand their hierarchy.


----------

